# Many questions about Vizslas!!!!!



## JohnnyO (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi my name is John. I am single, 35, and am seriously considering getting a vizsla but have many questions. 1) Can I eventually leave my Vizsla home alone by itself while I'm at work? I would be willing to hire someone to let my pooch out during the day while it is a puppy. 2) Do Vizslas respond well to invisible fences? I have read that Vizsla don't respond well to harsh training such as this. I would be willing to fence in my yard. 3)Is a half hour walk in the morning and at least an hour of playtime when I get home enough to keep a Vizsla happy? I am extremely active and love to hike and exercise outdoors on the weekends but would be limited to nightly playtimes during the week.4) Are Vizslas naturally hyper? I once had someone remark that I would have to be crazy to want a Vizsla in my home because of their hyperactivity. Any help You could give me would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!!! John , Feasterville, Pa.


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

don't get a dog you cant handle.If my v's didn't get out but on the weekends they would execute me.It is a beautiful site to see a v in full stride.wether permitting we are at the park five to six times a week and yes even when the wind is blowing and it is five degrees out.Only for twenty minutes but it get it out of their system.OK that was a lie they come home and run around my house playing leap frog on the furniture.I akin my dogs to lightning wrapped in red fur.If they have to they will find a way to burn off some of that high octane fuel they keep stored in there legs.Really though they do need exercise or they will become destructive.You can channel some by training you can always wear them out mentally.but nothing works as good as a run.............Don't be selfish be honest with yourself.Ask yourself why a Vizsla


----------



## Lucy Vizsla (May 19, 2008)

Hi John
After having a Vizsla I will never again have any other type of dog. I have had dogs all my life since I was five and the Vizsla is by far the smartest, most loyal and people like dog I have every had. Yes you can of course leave the dog home alone. But my trainer has 5 Vizslas and 2 other dogs and she says you really should not, leave a dog home un-kenneled. They begin to love the kennel, like their own place to be if they want to get away. My last dog we took the door off and he would sleep in there all the time. For about the first 2 months your puppy should get out midway during the day for a potty break. I don't care for invisible fences and we never tried them with our Vizslas, but you are right, they need positive reinforcement, I recommend the Clicker training programs.I would recommend just fencing your yard. My whole neighborhood has the invisible fence and every dog has gotten out at least once in the last 2 years.Yes a half an hour in the morning and an hour of outside play time is more than enough to keep a Vizsla happy during the week. On the weekends we play with them outside more and take them to the doggy parks. I find Vizsla to be far from hyper, they have some energy to burn, but if you raise it right with boundaries to start from 8 weeks old you will not have any issues, and if you start to find your Vizsla to be hyper, it is not getting enough play time. We have two and we just adopted the 9 month old male from the Vizsla rescue and he had some hyper issues sometimes, but that came from his owners before us. In 3 weeks he have made a 180 degree change. Good luck in your choice.


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi John,
You may have already done this but have a talk to the breeders and see if you can track down several people that have Vizslas that you can go and talk to/see. You will see all sorts of different behavior and lifestyles. Also V's do come in different builds (small and larger).

Mine gets a half hour walk/training session every week day morning. In the weekends I usually sleep in a bit cause I know she is going to be with me most of Sat/Sun. I have the luxury of my wife being home for at least half of every weekday but occasionally she will spend from 8:30am to 3:30pm on her own. The back yard is fenced. When left alone for long periods thats when she will make her own entertainment; dig a few holes, take the washing off the line.. All good fun.

This Sat I cut down a huge apricot tree in my back yard. She spent the whole day running in the yard just chasing me around. By the evening she was totally shagged.

They are great dogs and they will change your life.


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

If you are "extremely active" , yourself , that is half the battle. There is a big difference between a "hyper " and a "high energy " dog. Vizsla's are not hyper. They do have their ,what I call, "wonky " moments though. Exercise ,daily is the key, for the first few years.
Good Luck!


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi John-
My husband never owned a dog before but is a big animal lover. We adjusted our schedule and now wake up 45 min. before he goes to work. He'll walk and off leash Snickers to release his energy in the morning. When we come home about 6 hours later where he is contained in our foyer. If my mother-in-law has time, she'll come over to release him outside in our yard. Snickers gets walked at least 3-4 times a day. We live across a school where he runs freely. They aren't hyper dogs-they do have lots of energy so your hikes on the weekends would be great. After a day at the beach or at the dog park he is sacked and will take a long snoring nap. I hope that you find this useful-we don't regret buying this dog at all. Perfect choice for us...


----------

